# First ****



## TN Trapper (Dec 29, 2007)

Got my first **** today,it was a 18 pound Boar **** on a dirt hole set next to a creek.With caven's minnisota brand preditor bait as the bait.I would post a pic but there on my phone.


----------



## Paulk (Dec 15, 2007)

Nice job. I remember the first **** i caught was by just putting some tin foil on the pan of my trap.lol


----------



## mat (Nov 23, 2008)

what did you use to flesh it


----------



## TN Trapper (Dec 29, 2007)

I used a really sharp draw knife so i cut two holes in so i had to dull it lol and i used a homemade fleshin board and homemade wood stretchers sorry it took so long to answer we have started weight liften at school for football


----------

